# animal care



## Bladestunner316 (Mar 27, 2007)

I want to as well as my mother have a career in animal care preferably working for a zoo working with big cats or me wolves  . This is aways off and we hav eplans for where we will get educated. 

I was wondering if their were any of my christian brethren here who are in this career field and would like to share any experiences that would help me down the road. 

In Christ,
Nathan


----------

